# From the Eyes of Pancakes and Jaybirds



## BluePancakes (Jan 5, 2015)

Me and my friend (known as PurpleJay on this forum) went to the aquarium store to pick up some aquarium plants for her 10 gal setup and -of course- we came home with another betta for her tank (but we forgot to get the plants so we had to make a trip back to Petco for that. Fail XD). Because of certain circumstances, I cannot have another betta myself, so we have come to a compromise- we both own the betta together. 

But of course, I have my own betta! Due to the fact that I, like many other people that first get their bettas, did not know very much about the fish, I came home with a 1 gallon bowl with no heater. I did, however, get a heater later on, and may be getting a 5 gallon for my birthday, which is not too far away. I also have an awesome goldfish that has passed his 5-inch mark (don't worry he's in a 10 gallon. I know how to treat my goldfish ). 

Pictures and descriptions are coming up with PurpleJay!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

*Indigo and Neptune*

First of all, let's start with the one that was responsible for all this fish-craze- _Indigo_. He is a purple/violet/lavender/indigo/blue/whatever-other-color-he-is veiltail. When I saw him at the store I knew that little dude was coming home with me no matter what. I picked up a 1 gallon bowl, some conditioner and some food, then bought him along with the stuff. At the time I was a dumb owner who didn't know the importance of a heater- but when I found out, I admit it was a while before I actually bought one. But nevertheless, for a couple months he was a happy, active (or hyperactive, should I say) guy in his 1 gallon with the mini heater. 

Until one day.

On a certain February day I had this sudden idea of getting a 10 gallon and dividing it. My friend (BluePancakes) told me maybe we could get a second betta and divide the ownership and I was like "DUDE YEAH THAT'S GENIUS". We debated and researched about it for a whole month until we were like "heck yeah we're getting that 10 gallon". We went to the aquarium store and found a betta we both developed a liking to and brought him home. We named him Orion first, but it was soon changed to Neptune because we thought it sounded cool and all that (be quiet we have opinions).

They were both soon moved into the divided 10 gallon (with a bit of flaring. Okay fine a lot of flaring). 
Sorry, I'm not good with descriptions. Pictures!

(first one is Indigo. Second one is Neptune. More pictures are in my album.)


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Neptune likes to slap his tail on the thermometer. Like nothing else but the thermometer. He'll turn around and "SHLAP".


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay I've been asking quite a lot of questions lately but WHAT HAPPENS IF THE DIVIDER FALLS WHEN I'M AWAY FROM HOME??

I have been extremely paranoid about this since Indigo attempted to attack Neptune through the divider (he slammed his side against it and hit Neptune through the mesh) and the divider came loose a teeny bit. I fixed it but now I'm scared that Indigo will keep doing that until the divider falls over and he can swim over to murder Neptune. Is this possible? The divider is held with clips to the side of the tank and is sturdy, but the idea of a 2 inch long fish being able to knock it loose a little frightens me.


----------

